# Whats a good high carb protein shake? or recipe?



## elementz (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking for something high in fast-acting carbs once I finish my lifting. Anyone have any suggestions? Or, should I just use a protein shake with a banana or something? My protein shake only has 3g of carbs.


----------



## Mothergoose (Sep 28, 2011)

elementz said:


> Looking for something high in fast-acting carbs once I finish my lifting. Anyone have any suggestions? Or, should I just use a protein shake with a banana or something? My protein shake only has 3g of carbs.



Dextrose. It's dirt cheap and will do the trick. Some folks take maxy waize or some just add banans like you mentioned.


----------



## elementz (Sep 28, 2011)

What do you recommend after cardio? I do like a 3-4 mile run 2 times a week or just may do some boxing. Should I take the protein shake with carbs after cardio as well?


----------



## FitnessFreek (Sep 28, 2011)

Blend up a half cup of oatmeal. Works soooo much better than just protein in my experience.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 28, 2011)

FitnessFreek said:


> Blend up a half cup of oatmeal. Works soooo much better than just protein in my experience.


 
^This

I used a food processor to grind the oatmeal to a powder, then on my refeed days I add it to my protein shakes! Chocolate whey and oatmeal is like cheating, mm mm, tastes so good!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 28, 2011)

*Recipe 1:*

Amount of protein: 30g

Ingredients:
2 eggs (10g protein)
1 glass of milk (5g protein)
1 banana (for fiber)
1 scoop of whey protein (15g protein)

*Recipe 2:*

Amount of protein: 20g

Ingredients:
1 glass of soy milk (5g protein)
1 scoop of whey protein powder (15g protein)
1 banana (for fiber)


*Recipe 3:*

Amount of protein: 20g

Ingredients:
1 glass of almond flavored soy milk (5g protein)
1 scoop of vanilla whey protein powder (15g protein)
3 strawberries for taste and color
Optional ice cubes (if you want an ice blended drink)


For those who enjoy drinking coffee...Here is a great tasting protein shake...
*Recipe 4:*

Amount of protein: 40g

Ingredients:
1 scoop of your favorite coffee powder
1 scoop of chocolate whey protein powder (25g protein)
2 eggs (10g protein)
1 glass of milk (5g protein)
Ice cubes for ice blended

***Use a good blender to make your shakes...You may wish to use different types of fruit for different flavors***You can also add oatmeal to any of these shakes for some extra***


----------



## ooa4oo (Sep 28, 2011)

right now my pwo shake is 1 scoop vanilla whey, 1/2 cup skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1 banana, some water.. blend. 35g protein and 65g carb


----------



## Dynasty92 (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with the oats mixed in.


----------



## Schez (Sep 29, 2011)

I just add oats and banana or berries.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 29, 2011)

1-2 scoop protien 
8oz milk
1/2-1 cup oatmeal 1/2cup=150cal
peanutbutter opt
bana opt
crushed ice blend tastes like milk shake.


----------



## elementz (Sep 29, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks.

This is what I put together in the blender:

Bobs red mill thick oats 1/2c
2 Scoops ON Whey protein
Creatine 5g
Medium Banana
2-3 ice cubes
Water

Calories: 555
Carbs: 67
Fat: 7
Protein: 56
Sugar: 17

Look good? Im thinking about adding a TBSP of some natural PB for more fats


----------



## ooa4oo (Sep 29, 2011)

u can save the fat for the real meal that comes an hour later.
fat slows absorption so most opt not to put any in their pwo unless its already coming with their egg milk powder whatever
really doesn't make a difference in the long run though.


----------

